# Free Porn.



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I lied, this is a banner request.

Size: Around 450x220. Or whatever works for the pictures.

Text: Team Vans.

Color: Black and White.

I'll rep all attempts. Winner gets say, 50'000? 

Pics:

Kos: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...shKoscheck.png

Ortiz: http://www.ufcmedia.com/wp-content/u...Tito-Ortiz.jpg

Rashad: http://beat.bodoglife.com/wp-content...ashadEvans.jpg

Bisping: http://www.cagetoday.com/wp-content/...el-bisping.jpg

Hamill: http://mrsunshinevegas.files.wordpre.../09/hamill.jpg

If possible, try to use them all. If you can't, just focus on Kos, Tito and Rashad.

thnx.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit you got me good!

Now I have all this lube on me for no reason. I guess Kos would do for now...


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

:laugh:

Judoka is good with his hands, if you need any help.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

NCK said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Judoka is good with his hands, if you need any help.


Wtf talk about random. You talk about me a lot is there something you want to tell me? We may be able to give Plazz his free porn:wink03:..........


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

ya got me


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

grrrrr
<--slams the door and walks away


----------



## MC_chillzilla (Jan 10, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I guess Kos would do for now...




*OH YYYEEEAAAHHH BABY*


koscheck is a sexy stud.

i wanna punish him,he's a bad boy:mistress01::mistress01::mistress01:

Ima ll exited now:happy03::happy03:


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Wtf talk about random. You talk about me a lot is there something you want to tell me? We may be able to give Plazz his free porn:wink03:..........


We discussed this over MySpace.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

NCK said:


> We discussed this over MySpace.


What...? haha.


----------

